
Ask HN: Who will be computing legends in 30 years? - cfj
By legends I mean people like Dennis Ritchie or Ken Thompson or Vint Cerf.<p>In 2045, will we regard for instance John Carmack with the same reverence? Or maybe someone like Palmer Luckey, or Zuckerberg?<p>Interested to hear what names you can come up with.
======
mrits
I think Michael Stonebraker has made just about as big as impact as anyone.

